# If Facebook Really Told The Truth!



## Packerjohn (Jan 1, 2022)

Social Media doesn't just make us feel bad about our looks and makes us ashamed of our imperfect lives.  It invites constant comparisons in which we tend to see ourselves as the losers in this world.  If Social Media told the truth, it would more or less be as follows:

We're disappointed the kids aren't doing better in school.  We haven't had sex in a year.  We fought with Brad's sister at Thanksgiving and haven't spoken to that side of the family since.  I hate my job, but money is tight.  Happy holidays.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 1, 2022)

LOL - I was watching a movie last night that was similar, it was a girl who was put under a spell by Santa and couldn't lie, so she was being totally unexpectedly truthful at the family holiday meal (the picture is ugly, the baby had a big head, the stew was awful, etc).  It was funny.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 1, 2022)

Facebook is what you make it.  If your friending anyone who sends a friends request your going to get a lot of nuts and nonsense.  

I have family and only 3 closest friends who also know some of my family, 50 all together. My FB is set to private, I delete friend requests, if I want someone in my circle I'll invite them. 

We share family news from family far and wide, family pictures, funny things and fun times, its a great way to keep in touch. If a family squabble starts I put those involved on ignore for 30 days. If it continues I unfriend them after a warning. Facebook is what you allow it to be.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 1, 2022)

If Facebook Really told the truth, Mark Zuckerberg would have to find another job.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 1, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Facebook is what you make it.



That's it, in a nutshell.  Facebook's AI algorithm takes note of your *obvious* choices and preferences, then proceeds to serve to you non-stop material that it has determined is suited to your tastes.   Every "like" or "hidden" post choice you make is noted, and is recorded in the database for your account.  Even your favorite Friends don't go unnoticed.    Nothing unique, Google and all social media use this approach.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 1, 2022)

FB doesn’t tell me anything.

It’s just a way to stay connected with a few people that I care about.

IMO FB provides much more control over who can see and respond than open forums like SF.

Like many things in life FB is what you make it.


----------



## win231 (Jan 1, 2022)

Well, I like to entertain people on Facebook.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 1, 2022)

Don M. said:


> If Facebook Really told the truth, Mark Zuckerberg would have to find another job.


Facebook, that is, Mark Zuckerberg, sold data directly  to app developers who were considered personal “friends” of Zuckerberg or who spent money on Facebook and shared their own valuable data. 

That is why I would never use Facebook.


----------

